# Nvidia kernel y fbNvidia (open)

## artic

He estado trasteando con las ultimas mm-sources ,casualmente el vesa me fallaba ,asi que opte por compilar el fbnvidia que va de maravilla,pero mi sorpresa es que al meter el nvidia kernel me dice q los dos no pueden estar juntitos.

Alguien sabe algo mas de esto???????

----------

## bonanit

Pues no sé con la versión que usas, pero ayer me enteré vía Slashdot que los drivers Nvidia no funcionan con la última versión del kernel (quizá en la tuya es otro problema).

Puedes echar un vistazo aquí: Installing Nvidia Driver On Kernel 2.6.16, distro independent

Saludos.

----------

## artic

Hola , a mi el driver de nvidia me funciona perfectamente.Lo que no me deja es instalar el driver de nvidia con el fbnvidia.

Un saludo

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola artic:

La verdad es que no se porque pero, según se indica en la guia en inglés de la instalación del driver nvidia en Gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

hay conflicto entre el driver fbnvidia del kernel y el driver de nvidia:

 *Quote:*   

> Arch-specific notes
> 
> Important:  For x86 and AMD64 processors, the in-kernel driver conflicts with the binary driver provided by nVidia. If you will be compiling your kernel for these CPUs, you must completely remove support for the in-kernel driver as shown: 
> 
>   Code Listing 2.3: Remove the in-kernel driver
> ...

 

Aprovechando el comentario de "bonanit" quiero decir que es cierto que los drivers nvidia no funcionan. Me explico:

Hasta una actualización rutinaria de mi sistema con un "emerge --sync" me funcionaban perfectamente pero ahora solo tengo una pantalla en negro con una indicación del monitor "fuera de ámbito". Algún problema raro hay porque KDE carga (Lo se porque oigo la música) pero no se ve nada. No he podido aclarar si fué culpa de las gentoo-sources, el linux-headers o el propio driver de nvidia-kernel. Si en el fichero "xorg.conf"cambio el driver por "nv" o "vesa" funciona perfectamente.

He probado todo lo que se me ha ocurrido hasta enmascarar el nuevo driver y usar el viejo. Lo mismo, no funciona.

Hay muchos post que hablan del tema pero como el inglés no es mi fuerte la verdad es que no me entero.

Cualquier ayuda será bien recibida.

un saludo

----------

## artic

Lo del vesa lo he solucionado con el parche de spock,pero es una pena no poder usar el de nvidia.

Un saludo

----------

## 7th_sign

a mi sucede lo mismo que a lluisparcet, cuando coloco el driver de nvidia, inicio X y todo sale en negro, yo uso gnome, y se que esta funcionando por que si lo inicio en resolución de 800x600 si se ve, pero en 1024x768 sale eso en negro  :Sad: 

tampoco lo he podido resolver, ya hasta recompile el sistema entero para resolver algunos otros conflictillos que tenia pero eso namas no, y ando en las mismas, el ingles tampoco es mi fuerte y aunque he leido esos post no he podido hecharlo a jalar.

De momento uso el driver nv, pero pues no tengo aceleración, ademas uso las gentoo-sources y los driver de ~amd64 ya que segun los post en ingles esos van mejor.

si alguién sabe algo sobre esto y lo comenta, lo agradecere y supongo que lluisparcet, también  :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## artic

Si se trata de un bug ,en breve estara solucionado ya que es algo muy importante.

Si quieres puedes usar las mm-sources que funciona muy bien y los cambios son minimos respecto  a la 2.6.16 y llevan parches muy interesantes.

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo:

Sin duda que si alguien puede echar algo de luz sobre el problema del dichosito driver de nvidia se agraecerá.

Tal como sugiere artic, voy a probar las mm-sources. Ya os contaré.

Saludos.

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola otra vez:

¡¡¡Pues va a ser que no!!!  :Sad:  . He instalado las mm-sources sin mayores problemas y, aparentemente, funcionan correctamente.

Instalo de nuevo nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx y resulta que el driver no se carga en memoria:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.16-rc6-mm2/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

porque aparece un error en la compilación:

```
>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/README.gz

--- !mtime obj /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.16-rc6-mm2/video/nvidia.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.16-rc6-mm2/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.16-rc6-mm2

--- cfgpro obj /etc/modules.d/nvidia

--- cfgpro dir /etc/modules.d

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /sbin

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Removing media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 from moduledb.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.16-rc6-mm2 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-rc6-mm2/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol remap_page_range

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-rc6-mm2/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol pci_find_class                                            [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.conf ...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 merged.

>>> Recording media-video/nvidia-kernel in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Este error ya esta documentado:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-416820-highlight-nvidia+ko+needs+unknown+symbol+remappagerange.html

y al parecer se trata de un bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116896

al que, según llego a entender, se le da una solucion pero por culpa de mi inglés no se como aplicar el patch que se menciona.

Si alguien puede ayudar se lo agradezco de antemano.

Saludos.

----------

## bonanit

 *lluisparcet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Adding module to moduledb.
> ...

 

Por el código que pones supongo que estás intentando instalar la última versión estable del módulo, pero todos los enlaces que pones (el que puse yo también un poco más arriba) son para las últimas versiones incluidas en portage (marcadas testing). Entonces creo que tu solución es o bien hacer como dice artic i esperarte a que corrijan el bug (dudo que tarden mucho) o pasarte a la versión "testing" de los drivers y aplicar los parches.

Saludos.

----------

## artic

Hola,yo estoi usando la ultima version de nvidia,auque gentoo la tiene como inestable en mi equipo no ha dado problemas,supongo que habras echo tb el enlace a /usr/src/linux del kernel mm-sources,prueba a ver que pasa y nos cuentas.Lo que si he notado mejora en el rendimiento grafico.

Un saludo

----------

## luispa

Que no moleste la pregunta... pero nunca he tenido interés en el tema de Frame Buffer y ya es hora de que me entere...

Cual es la ventaja de usar frame buffer?. Actualmente tengo dos equipos con tarjetas nvidia y uso el driver (módulo) nvidia junto con el kernel 2.6.x desde hace mucho tiempo sin ningún problema. 

gracias

luis

----------

## artic

Cada uno lo usara por sus motivos particulares ,a mi por ej me facilita la lectura de los mensajes en el arranque,tb para poner un bonito splash,para ver peliculas sin acceder a las X,etc.......

Un saludo

----------

## bonanit

 *luispa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cual es la ventaja de usar frame buffer?
> 
> 

 

No confundas el framebuffer con los drivers para las X. De hecho si has instalado Gentoo siguiendo la guía probablemente lo estés usando sin saberlo.

Las ventajas, pues creo que artic te ha mencionado lo más importante, pero si quieres saber un poco más, la Wikipedia es tu amiga  :Smile:  (lo siento, no hay este artículo en español)

Saludos.

----------

## 7th_sign

me he puesto las mm-sources (con el respectivo link de linux) y sigue igual, creo que no me queda de otra mas que esperar a qe el bug sea solucionado. :S

Saludos

----------

## artic

Estas utilizando la version 81** del nvidia -kernel ???????

----------

## 7th_sign

si,

checa esto:

```

lily ivan # emerge -s nvidia-kernel

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia-kernel ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.8178-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8178-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 21,059 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

lily ivan # 

```

es ~amd64, aun no pruebo los driver en estable, deja lo hago y les comento.

----------

## luispa

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [..]
> 
> me facilita la lectura de los mensajes en el arranque,tb para poner un bonito splash,para ver peliculas sin acceder a las X,etc.......
> ...

 

 *bonanit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [..]
> 
> No confundas el framebuffer con los drivers para las X. De hecho si has instalado Gentoo siguiendo la guía probablemente lo estés usando sin saberlo.
> ...

 

Gracias a los dos, luego la ventaja es la consola. Bien, siempre he 'pasado' un poco de la consola (el 99,99% del tiempo lo paso en X), pero quizá sea el momento de meterla en el saco con un aspecto más chulo.

Tengo una Nvidia GeForce 6800 LE, buscaré a ver si encuentro ejemplos o manuales para configurar correctamente Frame Buffer sin 'cargarme' nada de X. Para mí es crítico que el tema X siga funcionando perfecto ya que uso VDR junto con sintonizadoras de TDT y Satélite, y la salida de mi Nvidia es mi Televisión  :Smile: 

luis

----------

## artic

Tranquilo que por andar en el framebufer no te cargaras nada,es independiente a las X.

Salu2

----------

## luispa

 *artic wrote:*   

> Tranquilo que por andar en el framebufer no te cargaras nada,es independiente a las X.
> 
> Salu2

 

Gracias artic, ya os contaré...

luis

----------

## 7th_sign

ya probe los drives estables de nvidia-kernel y sigue igual, creo que no me queda mas que esperar que solucionen el bug

saludos

----------

## artic

me imagino que querrias decir inestables ........ yo ahora mismo estoi usando el kernel 2.6.16-mm1 y la nvidia sin problemas,para mi sistema x86 no hay ningun bug.

Un saludo

----------

## Klcom

La solucion es esta es facil :

Es muy importante asegurse de que /usr/src/linux apunta al kernel que estemos usando. Si no lo fuera debemos hacer:

 cd /usr/src

 rm linux

 ln -s linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 linux

Por supuesto donde linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 debeis poner vuestro kernel.

editar o crear fitxero /etc/portage/package.keywords i le ponemos:

 media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

 media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

 app-admin/eselect-opengl ~x86

Con esto lo que aras es permitir que puedas tener estos paketes inestables, que 

en el caso de nvidia son mejores que estos que los de nvidia

Ahora toca hacer el emerge de los packetes anteriores

 emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

Ahora se ha de configurar el xorg.conf

 /etc/X11/xorg.conf

el codigo de xorg.conf es el siguiente:

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

#	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "freetype"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option 	    "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Toshiba"

	ModelName    "Satellite 2450-203"

#	HorizSync    0.0 - 60.0

#	VertRefresh  29.0 - 65.0

       Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

	VideoRam    32768

	Option	    "DPMS" 	   "on"

        Option      "NoLogo"   	   "true"

	Option	    "CursorShadow" "true"

	Option      "IgnoreEDID"   "false"

	Option      "RenderAccel"  "1"

	Option      "NvAGP"        "1"

#	Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

CON ESTE CODIGO TAMBIEN FUNCIONA LA RUEDECITA DEL MOUSE!!

i por terminar se ha de acer esto:

eselect opengl set nvidia

I esto estodo 

Antetodo decir que esto se lo devo a un amigo el qual me ayudo a configurar los drivers!!

Muchas gracias i Suerte 

Haver si me puede ayudar con el tema de la frequencia que me jode mogollon!!

Comparte i se Feliz!!!

----------

## luispa

A ver, porque no me aclaro  :Smile: . Según se decía el tener Framebuffer en la consola y 'driver nativo nvidia' en XWindow está completamente separado y funciona, pero al leer otra vez este topic me estoy liando...

Puede alguien acalarar las diferentes posibilidades. Por poner un ejemplo (no se si esto que pongo se puede o no):

1- no tener un driver fb en consola y tener un driver Nvidia nativo en X   (este es mi caso actual).

2- tener un driver fb del kernel en consola y otro driver Nvidia nativo en X (creo que esto es a donde yo quiero ir)

3- tener un driver fb de Nvidia nativo en consola y otro driver Nvidia nativo en X (esto sería ideal)

4- tener un driver fb de kernel en consola y usar el mismo para X

Si mi objetivo es 2 o 3... qué tendría que hacer

tengo:

 Kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7  

 XWindow: xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

 Nvidia: nvidia-kernel 1.0.8178-r1

        nvidia-glx 1.0.8178-r1

y en mi kernel ahora tengo:

```

 Character devices

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

   <M>  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART Support

   < > Direct Rendering manager

  Device Drivers

   Graphics support

    <> Support for frame buffer devices

       Console display driver support

         --- VGA text console

         [*] Video mode selection support

```

----------

## luispa

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De momento uso el driver nv, pero pues no tengo aceleración, ademas uso las gentoo-sources y los driver de ~amd64 ya que segun los post en ingles esos van mejor.
> 
> 

 

7th_sign, me acabo de fijar que tienes un AMD64. 

Yo también tengo otro, con nvidia y uso los drivers nativos sin ningún problema. Esta es mi configuración en el kernel, por si te es de ayuda:

Situación actual: En consola nada de nada (texto) y en X driver de Nvidia (el último 8178)

```

 Kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7

 XWindow: xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

 Nvidia: nvidia-kernel 1.0.8178-r1 y nvidia-glx 1.0.8178-r1

 opengl-update-3.0.0

En el kernel:

 Character devices

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

   <M>  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART Support

   < > Direct Rendering manager

  Device Drivers

   Graphics support

    <> Support for frame buffer devices

       Console display driver support

         --- VGA text console

         [*] Video mode selection support

```

Me costó bastante darme cuenta que mi problema con X fue el módulo agpgart. Estoy usando el módulo agpgart del kernel (como ves arriba) y el módulo nvidia nativo.

Cada vez que aparezca una versión nueva de los drivers de nvidia tienes que hacer emerge de los dos: nvidia-glx y nvidia-kernel para que esten a la par.

Importantísimo: Cada vez que compiles el kernel y antes de re-arrancar tienes que hacer un emerge nvidia-kernel  o no te funcionará.

Y recuerda cargar los módulos agpgart y nvidia  antes de X.

luis

----------

## luispa

Bueno, ya he sido capaz de hacer funcionar Framebuffer y el splash. Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.

[PEQUEÑO PROBLEMA]: Por cierto, todavía me queda un pequeño problema y es que tras entrar en X si intento ir a la consola con ALT-F1 en pantalla sólo veo ruido (como si sintonizase un canal inexistente). Notar que mi BIOS sólo acepta la opción "vga=0x318 (1024x768 16M)" y en X tengo 1280x1024. Podría ser esta la causa?

luis

PD: Dejo aquí mis conclusiones por si alquien se encuentra con el mismo reto.

Entorno:

 - HW: AMD64 + Nvidia GeForce FX 5700LE

 - Kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7

 - XWindow: xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

 - Nvidia: nvidia-kernel 1.0.8178-r1 y nvidia-glx 1.0.8178-r1 

 - Hay dos opciones teóricas:

 1) Consola: driver Framebuffer de Nvidia (nvidiafb). En XWindow: driver de Nvidia (nvidia)

 2) Consola: driver Framebuffer del kernel (vesafb o vesafb-tng). En XWindow driver de Nvidia (nvidia)

Conclusiones: El objetivo era tener Framebuffer en Consola y driver Nvidia nativo en X.

- La opción (1) no funciona en AMD64 y la opción (2) sólo funciona con 'vesafb' en AMD64.

- Por lo tanto en un equipo con AMD64+Nvidia: En consola usar 'vesafb' y en X usar driver nativo 'nvidia'.

- Se puede usar la última versión (8178) de los drivers 'nvidia' para X en AMD64 perfectamente, acordarse de ponerlo en package.keywords.

Mis opciones de Kernel: (Recordar es un AMD64)

```

Device Drivers

 Graphics support

  <*> Support for frame buffer devices

  <*> VESA VGA graphics support (módulo: vesafb)  

           NOTA: En amd64 no funciona vesafb-tng

      :

      Console display driver support

        --- VGA text console

        [*] Video mode selection support

        [*] Framebuffer console support

        [ ]   Framebuffer console rotation (NEW)

        [ ] Select compiled-in fonts (NEW)

      Logo Configuration

        [*] Bootup logo

        [*]   Standard black and white Linux logo (NEW)

        [*]   Standard 16-color Linux logo (NEW)

        [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo (NEW)

  [*] Support for the frambuffer splash

 Device Drivers > Graphics support:

   [ ] Enable Tile Blitting Support

 Device Drivers > Block devices:

  <*> RAM disk support

  (16)  Default number of RAM disks

  (32000) Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (NEW)

  [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

 Device Drivers > Input Device Support

  [*]Event Interface 

```

Referencias (en inglés): 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash

----------

## 7th_sign

 *Quote:*   

> Yo también tengo otro, con nvidia y uso los drivers nativos sin ningún problema. Esta es mi configuración en el kernel, por si te es de ayuda:
> 
> Situación actual: En consola nada de nada (texto) y en X driver de Nvidia (el último 8178)
> 
> Código:
> ...

 

Después de leer tu mensaje me puse a moverle al kernel y me di cuenta que no lo podia poner como modulo ni dentro del mismo, ya que tenia esto:

```

Character devices 

  < > Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support                      

       Ftape, the floppy tape device driver  --->                      

   --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                      

   <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support             

   < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
```

Me puse a investigar el por que y di que para tenerlo así como lo tienes tu, hay que quitar esto:

```
Processor type and features 

[ ] K8 GART IOMMU support 
```

después comenze a recompilar el kernel, probando distintas configuraciones y nada  :Sad: , sigo con el mismo resultado.

La parte del AGP la tengo así

```

 <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP 

 <*>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support  

```

Quiero suponer que si esta dentro del kernel funciona igual que si esta como Módulo.

Aquí pongo mi configuración de X

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia-card"

    Driver      "nv"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "NvAGP" "2" # 0=no AGP, 1= Nvidig, AGP, 2=AGPGART, 3=AGPGART/Nvidia

   Option "DPMS" "on"

    #Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

    # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

He hecho pruebas con diferentes configuraciones con estos datos y nada.

algo raro que veo es que en AGP aparece así:

```
lily linux # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

lily linux #

```

también pongo mi salida del dmesg

```
usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device scan complete

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

nvidia-settings[12655]: segfault at 0000000000a259c2 rip 000000000042a4db rsp 00007fffccdc1f70 error 4

nvidia-settings[12657]: segfault at 0000000000a259c2 rip 000000000042a4db rsp 00007fff071034f0 error 4

```

al parecer algo ahi anda mal, pero en pruebas anteriores ese segmetation fault no salia y de todos modos no carga mis X en 1024x768.

Ah por que, cuando las cargo en 800x600 todo va bien.

A ver si alguien tiene alguna solución a esto.

Saludos

----------

